# Tinting License Plate Cover



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I bought a flat license plate cover that I want to lightly tint. The reason I am doing this is that the new Kentucky plates have smiley suns on them, and say stuff like Kentucky is friendly. Very gay if you ask me. I want to hide it a bit. I have two options, to use the transparent black spray paint used to tint model car windows, or buy some light window tint film. I am worried that if I use the spray, I will put it on to dark, or it wont cover an even layer. I am also worried about the film, because if water gets behind the cover, it will make the film come off. And I have never used the film before so I dont know if I will cut it to the right size.
Has anyone else done this that can give me some tips? Here is the aweful new plate:


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

That truely is the gayest license plate I have ever seen.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I know, thats why I am trying to tint a cover for it. Any tips???


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

No,sorry man I have no experience with that....This is off topic but can I see some pics of your car?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I know this idea is old. Someone on here has to have done it. In fact, I've seen a nice Black b-14 se-r with Gunmetal SE-R rims and a tinted cover. Thats where I got the idea. The car is in Harlan County. Is this person on the boards? Please someone tell me how to do it.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Gosh nobody has any ideas? ( I did a search, found out about the stealth plate. Very Cool) C'mon. Well atleast this helps my post # :jump: :banana: :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

One of my friends has one on his 240. I'm pretty sure he just got it at Autozone or some place like that.


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

You can buy a tinted cover at AutoZone, Pep Boys, Walmart, etc. No need to go to the trouble of painting.

That license plate really is terrible; I hope they don't do something like that across the river here in Ohio


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

And to think that some people sat in an office designing that plate for 2 years, they must have been abusing a substance when they created it. Thanks for the update on purchasing one, I bought my slim clear cover at Walmart, I didnt see a tinted one or I would have bought it instead. Ohwell.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Rittmeister said:


> *I hope they don't do something like that across the river here in Ohio  *


better not!!! we already got our GHEY license plate.... i hate our new plates

SentraXE::: did u try coloring in its gay little face with a marker or something. man im real glad i dont live there. move to ohio man lol


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *better not!!! we already got our GHEY license plate.... i hate our new plates
> 
> SentraXE::: did u try coloring in its gay little face with a marker or something. man im real glad i dont live there. move to ohio man lol *


I havent recieved my plate yet, but when I do I will do something to that face. Isnt it illegal to tamper with plates? Anyway, I thought Ohio plates said birthplace of aviation or something like that. California plates are simple, and thats how they should be. I wouldn't even mind on of the Florida Orange plates. Those are ok.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Rittmeister said:


> *You can buy a tinted cover at AutoZone, Pep Boys, Walmart, etc. No need to go to the trouble of painting.*


What he said...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *I havent recieved my plate yet, but when I do I will do something to that face. Isnt it illegal to tamper with plates? Anyway, I thought Ohio plates said birthplace of aviation or something like that. California plates are simple, and thats how they should be. I wouldn't even mind on of the Florida Orange plates. Those are ok. *


yeah they do but the colors looks ghey as hell. its red white and blue which isnt gay but just the way it looks on the plates.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

just remember tinting your plate cover will get you ticketed.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

u can buy smoke plate covers. or just buy some smoke colored spray paint.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

You sure it'll be worth the hassle everytime a cop who has no other things to do but harrass you about a tinted plate cover.
My cousin got pulled over by a cop becasue she had a clear license plate cover and made her take the cover off on the spot or have a ticket issued. She didn't have a screwdriver to remove it, so she just simply broke the whole cover off by ripping it apart with her hands. Cops can be real assholes just to meet their "QUOTAS", if you know what I mean.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I put the cover on my car today (it is still clear) and it was raining. It got condensation all under it because the cover did not fit the plate exactly. Arent all U.S. plates the same size? I mean, why cant companies get this stupid stuff right?


----------

